# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Link History Records

## rgarrison

(This thread is associated with Part 11 of the SqlCredit series.)

It is clear from my comments that I am not a fan of this design.

What am I missing? Is there elegance here that is not apparent to me?

----------

